# American Classic Wheels on Fuji Team SL



## AzEd (Sep 6, 2005)

I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

AzEd said:


> I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


I'm assuming 420s, right? Eh. I'm scared to ride those. I'm 180. 

As for a LBS switching wheels on a new bike... not sure about that. I wouldn't do it. But hey, i'm not the owner of the LBS I work at, and I don't own the one you shop at. 

It won't hurt to ask.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I'm assuming 420s, right? Eh. I'm scared to ride those. I'm 180.
> 
> As for a LBS switching wheels on a new bike... not sure about that. I wouldn't do it. But hey, i'm not the owner of the LBS I work at, and I don't own the one you shop at.
> 
> It won't hurt to ask.


 The Fuji sl comes with the AC 350s. Strong enough for you, but you also might want a stiffer wheelset, but you might also have too many truing issues given your weight. I ride both 350's and 420s. 
FWIW, I trashed a 420 in a crit/crash. Later, after I had removed the hub, I tried to bend the already creased rim so I could put it in the trash. I could not bend the thing, nor could my neighbor who has 50lbs on me. We proped it against a curb and jumped up and down on it - at the crease. The 420 rim is an exceptionally strong rim.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sprint 350s*

I have the same wheels and same bike. I had to take the wheels in twice to get them running well. Over the subsequent 6 weeks they have been absolutely trouble free. 

But I don't think I could enjoy my ride on these wheels if I had your weight...I would always be concerned about spoke breakage or worse. Why not either sell them and buy something else, or swap them through your dealer? There are lots of options out there for stronger wheels. 



AzEd said:


> I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


----------

